# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Some ducks

## linyera



----------


## Rushy

Happy Days Linyera.  Happy Days

----------


## MassiveAttack

What are the black birds with the red beak? They look like someone shrunk a black swan.

----------


## linyera

there are Netta pepozaca sp. mate

----------


## Rushy

That is a rosy bill pochard in English (a.k.a. rosybill duck)

----------

